# نانو شيلد و خصم 50% على العازل الحراري بمناسبة العام الهجري الجديد



## نانو شيلد (29 أكتوبر 2013)

خصم 50 % على العازل الحراري من نانو شيلد بمناسبة العام الهجري الجديد
نستقبلكم من صباح يوم الثلاثاء 24 / 12 / 1434 هـ الموفق 29 / 10 / 2013 م
و حـــتـــى مـــســـاء بوم الخميس 11 /01 / 1435 ه الموافق 14 / 11/ 2013 م

ان ارضيناكم فتحدثوا عنا و ان لاحظتم قصورا فتحدثوا الينا











الفرع الاول :
الدمام - طريق الخليج - محطة نفط - مقابل دارين مول

جوال مدير المعرض / 
0540505033 
خريطة فرع سيهات على جوجل
[/URL]

الفرع الثاني :
الدمام - حي الشاطئ طريق الخليج بجوار موبايلي و الاتصالات 
جوال مدير المعرض / 
0546411164 

خريطة فرع حي الشاطئ على جوجل[/URL]


http://www.mediafire.com/convkey/873a/dg0bfqsdd9czgzf6g.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
[/URL]
[URL="[URL]http://insram.com/nanoshieldusa/"][IMG]http://www.mediafire.com/convkey/28d6/8rihn9a7q6tzai76g.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
[/URL]

[URL="[URL]http://www.facebook.com/nanoshield1?ref=hl"][IMG]http://im14.gulfup.com/2011-11-30/1322677438361.png[/IMG[/URL]]
[/URL]

[URL="[URL]https://twitter.com/NanoShieldfilms"][IMG]http://im14.gulfup.com/2011-11-30/1322677438432.png[/URL]




​[/QUOTE]


----------



## نانو شيلد (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: نانو شيلد و خصم 50% على العازل الحراري بمناسبة العام الهجري الجديد*






خصم 50 % على العازل الحراري من نانو شيلد بمناسبة العام الهجري الجديد




خصم 50 % على العازل الحراري من نانو شيلد بمناسبة العام الهجري الجديد

نستقبلكم من صباح يوم الثلاثاء 24 / 12 / 1434 هـ الموفق 29 / 10 / 2013 م
و حـــتـــى مـــســـاء بوم الخميس 11 /01 / 1435 ه الموافق 14 / 11/ 2013 م

ان ارضيناكم فتحدثوا عنا و ان لاحظتم قصورا فتحدثوا الينا
















الفرع الاول :
الدمام - طريق الخليج - محطة نفط - مقابل دارين مول


جوال مدير المعرض / 
0540505033 

خريطة فرع سيهات على جوجل




الفرع الثاني :
الدمام - حي الشاطئ طريق الخليج بجوار موبايلي و الاتصالات 

جوال مدير المعرض / 

0546411164 


خريطة فرع حي الشاطئ على جوجل






























​[/QUOTE]


----------

